# partnervermittlung



## -|CroiX* (7 November 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtigt bin und denke eher das ich nicht in diesen thread...gehöre>.<
Jedenfalls habe ich ein sehr großes problem undzwar habe ich vor zwei tagen eine mitteilung einer person ausm windows live messenger bekommen!
Diese Person schrieb mir: "Geh mal hier rauf, ist echt lustig das ganze!"
Und darunter war ein link..Eines meiner probleme ist das ich diesen link nicht mehr habe undzwar weil mein rechner gestern abgeschmiert ist und ich meine platte formatieren musste.°_°
Nun..Ich habe diesen link kopiert eingegeben und landete auf einer seite für partnervermittlung oder so etwas in der art. Ich sollte meine daten angeben bzw. meine Handynummer..:wall: für diesen Fehler!!!Würde ich am liebesten meinen kopf in den Sand stecken und meine Hand Absch******!
Jedenfalls habe ich meine Handynummer eingetippt und auf einen Button gedrückt. Danach wurde ich weiter verlinkt und dann stand da..ich muss 3.99€ Monatlich zahlen und damit ich das Abbo beende solte ich eine Bestimmte Stop an ***** schicken für 4.99€ je SMS. Ich habe keinerlei Daten über diese Seite aufgrund dessen das ich meine Festplatte formatieren musste..>.< Ich weiß das die betreiber der seite irgendwo in Amerika sind aber auch nicht mehr..Jedoch habe ich die Nummer die ich senden sollte damit das aufhört. Meine Frage dazu wäre was soll ich tun? Und wann soll ich die SMS senden?

Bitte helft mir! BITTE^^


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2009)

*AW: partnervermittlung*



-|CroiX* schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtigt bin und denke eher das ich nicht in diesen thread...gehöre>.<



deshalb abgetrennt und  in passendes Forum verschoben


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 November 2009)

*Bestätigungs-SMS*

Hallo!

Hast Du eine Bestätigungs-SMS bekommen und einen Code eingetippt? Einfach so mit Telefonnummer eintippen kann es zu keinem rechtlich bindendem Abo kommen, da könnte ja jeder ...

Wir das Geld über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht oder bekommst Du eine Rechnung? Was steht den in den SMS, die Du bekommst?

Nebelwolf


----------



## -|CroiX* (7 November 2009)

*AW: partnervermittlung*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Bestätigungs-
> 
> SMS bekommen und einen Code eingetippt? Einfach so mit Telefonnummer eintippen kann es zu keinem rechtlich bindendem Abo kommen, da könnte ja jeder ...
> 
> ...



Also ich danke dir erstmal vielmals für das schnelle Reagieren!
Ich habe gleich nach dem eingeben der Handynummer einen Code bekommen.
Diesen Code habe ich jedoch nicht eingegeben weil ich so verblüfft war das ich zahlen muss bzw. müsste. Jedoch steht hier in der SMS das ich einen weiteren Code schicken muss damit das Abbo stopt..^^ Desshalb bin ich etwas verwirrt.Ehm also wen ich nun richtig verstanden habe bedeutet das.
Erst wenn ich den Code von der SMS eingebe wird das Abbo bestätigt?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:25:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:21:48 ----------

Entschuldige bitte habe etwas vergessen^^
Ich habe diese SMS am 04.11.09 bekommen also ist es nicht besonders lange her das es passiert ist, von daher habe ich noch keine Rechnung oder so etwas in der art bekommen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 November 2009)

*AW: partnervermittlung*

Hallo -|CroiX*,

Deine Telefonnummer kann jeder eintippen, daher vermute ich, daß Du noch nichts bezahlen mußt. Erst wenn Du den Code eingibst, dann aktivierst Du das Abo. Behalte auf jeden Fall Deine Telefonrechnung und den Verbindungnachweis Auge! Es wäre auch noch interessant um was für eine Webseite es sich handelt und z.B. von welcher Rufnummer die SMS kam, etc.

Nebelwolf


----------

